# FIREFOX 3 TOMORROW



## xjuniorx (Jun 16, 2008)

TOMORROW IS THE DAY FIREFOX 3 FINAL WILL BE RELEASED!!

I CANNOT WAIT!!

BE SURE TO PLEDGE

http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/


FIREFOX 3 I CANT WAIT!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok...


----------



## science (Jun 16, 2008)

ALL CAPS YEAHH!

You realize, it is going to be barely anything different than the RC3 that you are probably using right now?


----------



## fischju (Jun 16, 2008)

He is probably using IE


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

All caps, no grammar and poor spelling--typical syndromes of the FanBoy Fever--it tends to rise and spread through the mind when they get especially excited about something related to their favorite "fandom".

I too am happy about the release of FF3, but I have not been wooed by ecstatic glee into rampaging across the internet with my caps lock taped down and my hands moving blindly across the keyboard as I tap around in the general location of the needed keys.

Though, I have to give him props, he did make it to the testing area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

WHEN IS TOMMROW?


----------



## Commander (Jun 17, 2008)

Firefox today.

~ Commander


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> WHEN IS TOMMROW?


I HAVE NO IDEA JUST BACON


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Its the day after "Tudah" and right before "suhmdah"


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Its the day after "Tudah" and right before "suhmdah"


Are you Muslim? 


I sorta know a Muslim now!!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Why do people keep asking me that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I am a Muslim...dare I venture to ask if you are?

I doubt it, no offense. Oh, and may I ask why my religion if of any real meaning to you via the interweb?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

Just asking. Sorry if I offended you...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

No, no, no--you didn't offend me at all. (Though your avatar _is _creepy :s...)

I have been asked that a lot on this forum and I'm just curious as to what makes people think that I am Muslim--besides the few posts where I openly state that I am a Muslim, which, if read would mean no one would have to ask as they'd already no.

^ Okay, I admit that may be a little confusing to read through, but I'm not offended--in any way, shape or form, and I'm just curious what it is about me that makes people wonder that.

In short, I'm just asking what made you think to ask me if I was a Muslim?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 17, 2008)

HA HA HA

I will be three tomorrow....


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> No, no, no--you didn't offend me at all. (Though your avatar _is _creepy :s...)
> 
> I have been asked that a lot on this forum and I'm just curious as to what makes people think that I am Muslim--besides the few posts where I openly state that I am a Muslim, which, if read would mean no one would have to ask as they'd already no.
> 
> ...





I think I had a subliminal message... weird...um...


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 17, 2008)

I LIEK TEH FIRBOX!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I LIEK TEH FIRBOX!


ME TWOO!!! FRIBORX!!11!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Creepy, yes?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 17, 2008)

i ain't downloading, i like my plugins way too much.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

IM a MUSLIM!!!!!
YEAHY!

FIRFOX 3 TOMRROW!
YEAH!
ALLAH ACKBAR!

......what now?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i ain't downloading, i like my plugins way too much.


most plugins are compatible, and If they aren't you can usally find one that is and does the same thing


----------



## MillionsKnives (Jun 17, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.  I've been using Firefox 3 since the betas were released, and since then most of my add-ons have been updated to be compatible.  The biggest one I was concerned about was Firebug because it said it wasn't compatible.  It turns out that the team that created the add-on had made a new version of it that works with Firefox 3, and it just wouldn't find it when I searched for updates in Firefox itself.  

Same thing happened with Tab Mix Plus.  After going to their website, I saw that they had already released versions of the add-on for Firefox 3.

There are too many nice additions to version 3 that I wouldn't let non-compatible addons get in my way.  There are also ways to force Add-on compatibility checking to be disabled, although be careful if trying this because doing this will cause some add-ons to crash Firefox as soon as it boots.  You then have to go in through safe mode and switch compatibility checking back on.

If you have patience, you can always wait for the devs to create compatible versions of their add-ons.


----------



## Westside (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> IM a MUSLIM!!!!!
> YEAHY!
> 
> FIRFOX 3 TOMRROW!
> ...


????


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

*?? ?????*


----------



## Defiance (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't understand German!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> I don't understand German!


It's arabic lol.

Internet Explorer is now the past.FireFox is the future!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes YES!

I AM THE FUTURE!


----------



## Urza (Jun 17, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> You realize, it is going to be barely anything different than the RC3 that you are probably using right now?


----------



## sean0007 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm gonna get it tomorrow just to help set them to set a world record.


----------



## Apex (Jun 17, 2008)

SAFARI, YAY...

Okay, I guess I'll get FF3 on my Windows.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll wait until a theme I like becomes compatible, and right now I am rather attached to RedShift. The developer said that RedShift 2 might be released when FF3 is but we'll see...


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 17, 2008)

all my extensions work with firefox 3 so yeah 

(extension are downthemall, grease monkey, mcAfee site advisor , speed dial , tab mix plus and stylish)

the only bad thing is the wierd drop down navigation bar its too big!!!!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

go search for the oldbar extension on the addons site.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm using 2.0.0.14, and it jumps to 3? That's sorta weird.


----------



## xjuniorx (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn they still haven't added it! And I really don't use plugins with firefox..I only use the ADBLOCK Plus and..all in one sidebar...

The one i really use and love is ADBLOCK PLUS!

: D


----------



## Trolly (Jun 17, 2008)

They're really losing out with people not being able to download now. Problem is, it has to be a 24-hour period, so it's probably not the whole of 17th June in America. They've probably set it so it is available to download at some point on 17th June for all countries. So it's just a time-zone problem I reckon.
Now I've confused myself...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 17, 2008)

Well.. it's today.. 

Where is it!?


----------



## Jax (Jun 17, 2008)

DAMN YOU TIME ZONES!

DAMN YOU TO HELL!!!


----------



## xjuniorx (Jun 17, 2008)

Okay in California located in USA
its 7:25 AM


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

where art thou?!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





???? ??????


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

i just found somewhere that said: "The download period is scheduled to begin at 10 am PDT" 

now the question is, what time zone is PDT? pacific?

source: http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9970015-2.html


----------



## YassoMasso (Jun 17, 2008)

I know that it will be released at 19:00 GMT +1.


----------



## Westside (Jun 17, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



????  








Bet you don't speak Persian.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No waaaay.  I _totally_ wasn't pretending to be stupid.


----------



## TheSoldier (Jun 17, 2008)

Here you can find the download if you can't wait. It's a little bit busy but here you can get it.

For the US version
ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/fir....0/win32/en-US

All other versions
ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/fir...ases/3.0/win32


----------



## noONE (Jun 17, 2008)

*Yawn*
I already use the best browser, which had it's "big" update last week.
Opera 9.5 ftw.

but sure.. i'll update to FF3 final, as my secondary browser (already got FF3 RC2 though)


----------



## FunFan (Jun 17, 2008)

TheSoldier said:
			
		

> Here you can find the download if you can't wait.
> 
> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/fir...ases/3.0/win32/



I get a page load error on that link


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

i can sorta speak persian lol


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 17, 2008)

I am not ready to be released yet.

Please be patient.  When the time is right, you can download the crap out of me...


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

here's a link to exactly what time you can start downloading: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixe...=224&sort=1

so basically in 2 hrs and 8 mins. i'll go play sum gta:sa till then.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> here's a link to exactly what time you can start downloading: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixe...=224&sort=1
> 
> so basically in 2 hrs and 8 mins. i'll go play sum gta:sa till then.



2 hours zomg
no IV yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Westside: wtf is ????


----------



## zant (Jun 17, 2008)

meh, im a christian lebanese, and can speak arabic...


----------



## grimmyx (Jun 17, 2008)

is this gonna be released on the official website?


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah, y wouldn't it be?


----------



## Westside (Jun 17, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I told you it's Farsi.  Go find a Persian friend and let him translate for you.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Upperleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You cheated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hate you


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm using Firefox 3 right now, i couldn't wait untill 2 hours so i got it off the FTP.

I'll download it again to make it counted for the world record attempt.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its kinda small, i think it says johvad? what's that mean?


----------



## Westside (Jun 17, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Upperleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very offensive, it's actually pronounced Johud in my country...  I will not say anything anymore...


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

hmm don't no too many swear words, except for the ones my dad blurts out hahah

EDIT: wow this has gotten off topic lol


----------



## Westside (Jun 17, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> hmm don't no too many swear words, except for the ones my dad blurts out hahah
> 
> EDIT: wow this has gotten off topic lol


What off topic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







This is the testicles area, everything is on topic.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

lol


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 17, 2008)

off topic thread is off topic. YAY FireFox3 IS COMING OUT SOMETIME TODAY!!!


----------



## Trolly (Jun 17, 2008)

Ooh yeah, I was about to post it's in 2 hours, but someone beat me to it. Hopefully it'll be good. Maybe we'll even find a couple of surprises *hopes*.


----------



## Bri (Jun 17, 2008)

So where is Firefox?  Shouldn't it actually be available on download day?  It doesn't seem like they planned this very well!  If it's not available yet, they should make download day another day and make it available at midnight the night before to ensure that the largest number of people download it during that day.

OK, so I had to go to the forum to find out when download day starts.  Really, they should put that on their main page.  If it confuses me, it's definitely going to confuse people who are more technically challenged than I am.

-Bri


----------



## Calafas (Jun 17, 2008)

It's being releases at 1pm EST, 6pm GMT, kguiz?


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

well the reason they didn't put it midnight, its cuz they wanted the whole world to be able to download it at the same time.


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

Bri said:
			
		

> So where is Firefox?  *Shouldn't it actually be available on download day? ** It doesn't seem like they planned this very well!*  If it's not available yet, they should make download day another day and make it available at midnight the night before to ensure that the largest number of people download it during that day.
> 
> OK, so I had to go to the forum to find out when download day starts.  Really, they should put that on their main page.  If it confuses me, it's definitely going to confuse people who are more technically challenged than I am.
> 
> -Bri



Download Day is today, it is out today...in about 70 minutes (i think 70 minutes, I'm not sure)

They planned it fine, *JUST* because you couldn't get it when* YOU* want it doesn't mean it wasn't planned very well. The world doesn't revolve around* YOU.*

It is out in the mozilla FTP.


----------



## Bri (Jun 17, 2008)

If *YOU* has read my post, you'd realize that what I meant was that they didn't specify when the download day starts in various locations on the main page of their "Download Day" site.  That's a problem, particularly since most people would otherwise assume that it would start at midnight the previous night California time (given that California is Firefox headquarters).

Again, I'm sure I'm not the only one who went to the site today expecting to see a big "DOWNLOAD NOW" button, but instead saw...nothing.  They at least need to put a big link that says "SEE WHEN DOWNLOAD DAY STARTS IN YOUR TIME ZONE" on the home page.  I had to search for it on their forum to find the information.  Bad planning, in my opinion, if the object is to get as many people as possible to download during a 24-hour period.

-Bri


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

oOooOO beef!


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

Bri said:
			
		

> If *YOU* has read my post, you'd realize that what I meant was that* they didn't specify when the download day starts in various locations on the main page of their "Download Day" site*.  That's a problem, particularly since most people would otherwise assume that it would start at midnight the previous night California time (given that California is Firefox headquarters).
> 
> Again, I'm sure I'm not the only one who went to the site today expecting to see a big "DOWNLOAD NOW" button, but instead saw...nothing.  They at least need to put a big link that says "SEE WHEN DOWNLOAD DAY STARTS IN YOUR TIME ZONE" on the home page.  I had to search for it on their forum to find the information.  Bad planning, in my opinion, if the object is to get as many people as possible to download during a 24-hour period.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bri (Jun 17, 2008)

Again, please read my post.  Either one will do.

(1) I did pledge.  (2) I did receive the e-mail.  (3) The e-mail doesn't say what time Download Day starts.  (4) Without specifying, one would assume the default would be midnight the night before, California time.  (5) No further information is available concerning when it starts unless you search around for it on their website.

Poor planning, in my opinion.

-Bri


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

Right, I give up. The email says when download day is, today, but you can't see that.


----------



## Bri (Jun 17, 2008)

The e-mail says that Download Day is June 17th.  Well, it's June 17th _right now_ in California, and in my time zone as well, yet Download Day hasn't started yet, has it?

Therefore, don't you think it would have made sense if they had a link on their homepage specifying what *TIME* Download Day starts?

I feel as though we are talking past each other, but I'm not sure why.  I think my posts have been pretty clear.

-Bri


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jun 17, 2008)

Bri said:
			
		

> Again, please read my post.  Either one will do.
> 
> (1) I did pledge.  (2) I did receive the e-mail.  (3) The e-mail doesn't say what time Download Day starts.  (4) Without specifying, one would assume the default would be midnight the night before, California time.  (5) No further information is available concerning when it starts unless you search around for it on their website.
> 
> ...



How could a *worldwide* download revolve around California time? Common sense would suggest a time that the whole *world* can download it.

I'm pretty sure you're the only one that had your conclusion. Most people aren't even aware that Fire Fox is located in California.


----------



## nephdj (Jun 17, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> Bri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well its the 18th in aus/nz/jpn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 download day is finished


----------



## Bri (Jun 17, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> How could a *worldwide* download revolve around California time? Common sense would suggest a time that the whole *world* can download it.
> 
> Yet the website doesn't specify a time AT ALL!  Therefore, nobody in the entire world can know when they can start to download it or when they must have it downloaded by, including those people who know that Firefox headquarters is in California.
> 
> ...



Exactly my point.  They give a date for Download Day that's completely irrelevant to half the world, yet they don't have any indication of precisely when it starts and when it finishes.

In order to find a link to a page where you can look up the time and date of Download Day for your location, you have to search for it (it's somewhere in the forum).  They could have put that link on the home page to avoid the confusion.

If indeed the object is to get people worldwide to download during the same 24-hour period, it's poor planning on their part not to make it clear exactly when that 24-hour period starts and ends.

-Bri


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 17, 2008)

is it just me
or is the spreadfirefox page..

not loading due to aids?


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah its not loading.


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

Site must be getting smacked hard.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweet, it's impossible to download.  Maybe they should have thought this through a little more thoroughly...

Edit: And Cali>you by the way.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

just wait for a few hours...its not like u have to get it now. its practically the same as rc3


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 17, 2008)

I enjoy the fact it's not loading.

It means a shit load of people are all connecting. More than Mozilla expected ;D


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jun 17, 2008)

RC3 was mac only wasn't it?

Well I'm gonna play a round of something and come back in an hour


----------



## xjuniorx (Jun 17, 2008)

we all just gotta wait and keep checking on it.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

no they have a pc version. y da hell would they make it mac only rofl


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> RC3 was mac only wasn't it?
> 
> Well I'm gonna play a round of something and come back in an hour



Erm, No.


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 17, 2008)

Firefox server go kaboom!


----------



## AndreXL (Jun 17, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Firefox server go kaboom!


Yup. Something to expect with the the way they wave the release date.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 17, 2008)

I mean, if you were planning something like this, the first thing you should have done was rent more/better servers.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 17, 2008)

Firefox 3 has been available for download for a while now, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0/


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

well the point is to download it off the official site to help them reach their record


----------



## Sephi (Jun 17, 2008)

I plan on downloading again when download day begins


----------



## laurenz (Jun 17, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> well the point is to download it off the official site to help them reach their record


They also pledged us a release 30 minutes ago. Now they servers couldn't hold it and now they have trown 2.0 back online. They didn't keep their promise, so why should I?


----------



## xJonny (Jun 17, 2008)

Should be available here (when the servers work again):

http://getfirefox.com/


----------



## Sephi (Jun 17, 2008)

spreadfirefox.com has been broken, there was a MySQL error earlier and the server seems to be dead now


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

laurenz said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you saying that u need this file RIGHT now? u can't wait for a bit? yeah i know they promised us, but w/e. i think this company deserves my patience for their awesome and free work.


----------



## Soopy (Jun 17, 2008)

i think ill just wait it out...no point in rushing to get it after how long we all waited for this release.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 17, 2008)

Soopy said:
			
		

> i think ill just wait it out...no point in rushing to get it after how long we all waited for this release.


I'll wait too, mostly because I want my download to be counted in the World Record


----------



## xJonny (Jun 17, 2008)

This is minutes that are being lost that could be counted in the world record ._.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

maybe microsoft haxed their servers lool


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 17, 2008)

Is this the 3.0 Final?

http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firef...&lang=en-US

Probably won't count toward the record, but...


----------



## AndreXL (Jun 17, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Firefox 3 has been available for download for a while now, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0/
> 
> QUOTE(FireEmblemGuy @ Jun 18 2008, 01:49 AM) Is this the 3.0 Final?
> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firef...?=en-US
> Probably won't count toward the record, but...



Both should be correct.


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> maybe microsoft haxed their servers lool



No....


----------



## Soopy (Jun 17, 2008)

site is back up...but i dont see the 3.0 download


----------



## Commander (Jun 17, 2008)

Mozilla.com is currently unavailable, again.
Or is it just me?

Edit: Up but still no download.

~ Commander


----------



## superrob (Jun 17, 2008)

Screw Firefox. It isn't that good...


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Screw Firefox. It isn't that good...


blasphemy! lol jkz


----------



## perkele (Jun 17, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> RC3 was mac only wasn't it?=


RC3 was released for PC too, but was the same as RC2.
RC3 for mac had some bugs from RC2 fixed.


----------



## Bri (Jun 17, 2008)

If you click the link in the e-mail they send you, it'll send you to the main Firefox page (not the "spreadfirefox.com" page) where you'll see a big green button for downloading.  Unfortunately, the button downloads Firefox 2, not Firefox 3.

To get "Firefox Setup 3.0 RC 3.exe", you have to click the much less obvious "Firefox 3 Sneak Peek!" link.

What's the difference between "RC 3" and the version that's not "RC 3"?  Does "RC 3" not count as part of the record?  If it doesn't count, how would one find the version that actually counts?

-Bri


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 17, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Screw Firefox. It isn't that good...



Enjoy your virus


----------



## xJonny (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are the release candidate versions, not the final versions and most likely don't count towards the record.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The outpouring of interest and enthusiasm around Firefox 3 has been overwhelming (literally!).  Our servers are currently feeling the burn and should be back to normal shortly.  Download day will officially commence once the site goes live.  The 24 hours period will be clocked from that moment.  Thanks for your continued support.


EDIT: sorry, didn't automerge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT2: NEW SITE SEEMS TO BE UP! FF3 SHOULD FOLLOW SHORTLY http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/
EDIT3: FIREFOX 3 IS UP!


----------



## Syao4 (Jun 17, 2008)

The new site doesn't load too /:
So what's the point in a world record download day if they didn't prepare their servers?


----------



## Rulza (Jun 17, 2008)

ftp://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.or...x/releases/3.0/
Works.


----------



## Commander (Jun 17, 2008)

They fixed the annoying search algorithm that was used for the AwesomeBar but its still to big, well it atleast appears to search logically now by prioritizing the URL other the title of the website.

Just wondering if they are ever going to upload it to their website so people can download it again for the record attempt.

~ Commander


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

still doesn't work for me


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 17, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> EDIT: sorry, didn't automerge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I download from that site, will I be a part of the record attempt?

I downloaded it. It worked....


















for now


----------



## Soopy (Jun 17, 2008)

it says download Firefox3! but it download the 2.0 version ha


----------



## granville (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, that seems to be working. I'll install it in just a second. I doubt I'll see any difference. I was already using Firefox 3 RC2.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 17, 2008)

Theres a lot of problems with the sites now, strange errors.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 17, 2008)

got this to load:

http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/

clicked download, redirect to here:


http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/?p=downloadday


clicked download:



Http/1.1 Service Unavailable




shite!


----------



## granville (Jun 17, 2008)

The installation xJonny posted says version 3. Is it really the right one?


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't mean to brag, but this is how it looks like when the site WORKS...

Also, most of my add-ons are not compatible so the place is looking empty right now.


Spoiler: omg it workz


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> The installation xJonny posted says version 3. Is it really the right one?



yes...


----------



## Jax (Jun 17, 2008)

If you're looking for a reliable DL site for the final 3.0, filehippo is your guy!

http://www.filehippo.com/download_firefox/


----------



## Bri (Jun 17, 2008)

If you want it to count towards the record, you may want to wait until this site is working:

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/?p=downloadday

-Bri


----------



## Jax (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm already downloading from the official portuguese site, so that counts for the record, right?


----------



## Goloki (Jun 17, 2008)

Could somebody explain this to me?

Click here.

Wasn't this version supposed to be less RAM-consuming? Is this a joke or something? My FF2 was using "only" 30 to 40 MB, and it had MORE extensions installed that this FF3 (which are still not many, about 6, no less). And the best thing is that it eats more RAM every second. Now it's over 115MB.

I will reinstall it, from scratch, deleting FF2's previous installation... but this doesn't look good.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 17, 2008)

Goloki said:
			
		

> My FF2 was using "only" 30 to 40 MB, and it had MORE extensions
> 
> about 6



Are you sure, it should have been using more than 40MB with little load?


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

rjbr2000 said:
			
		

> Don't mean to brag, but this is how it looks like when the site WORKS...
> 
> Also, most of my add-ons are not compatible so the place is looking empty right now.
> 
> ...



yo wat skin do u use? it looks effin sick, and would perfectly match with my windows theme lol


----------



## Jax (Jun 17, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> rjbr2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's Aero Fox, IIRC.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 17, 2008)

It seems the link I posted actually happens to be RC3, so don't use that one. It's what I get for not checking my sources.


----------



## granville (Jun 17, 2008)

Seems to be working fine as I'm now using it to post this message.

Something weird is that this is the first time a Firefox installation has EVER asked me to reboot my PC. Even the pre-releases of Firefox 3 didn't do that.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx


----------



## The Worst (Jun 17, 2008)

it's working now


----------



## xJonny (Jun 17, 2008)

Mozilla.com seems to be up.

Although the one of mozilla.com
3.0 for Windows English (British) (7.8MB)

seems to be different to the one on mozilla-europe
Windows (3.0, English (British), 6.4MB)

because of the filesizes and the fact that they are differently worded, they both download to 7.0MB and have the same checksums.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 17, 2008)

Still can't download it.  What a bunch of morons, I hope they don't win the record, but they will because it's never been attempted before.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

omg it works! though does this contribute to the record? o.O


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually, now I'm just confused. The link I posted is RC3 from my other sources but it's the same link I got from going through Mozilla's Download Day links. This confuses the fuck out of me... Mozilla needs to get their shit together.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

i just dled it, and its odd. usually a homepage comes up saying like: here's the new updates, or some shit like that. this time...nothing :S


----------



## xjuniorx (Jun 17, 2008)

HELL YEA I JUST GOT FIREFOX 3 SIMPLY AMAZING!
I LOVE IT!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 17, 2008)

Installed it.. and lost my add-ons.. ¬¬'


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

i still have my addons...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 17, 2008)

Well.. I lost some add-ons >_>


----------



## The Worst (Jun 17, 2008)

shit it downloaded firefox 2 instead



edit:  it *appears* to be downloading 3 now


----------



## Lee79 (Jun 17, 2008)

Installed and got a BSOD then had to uninstall it and clean the registry then reinstall it and now it works but i can not get the Foxy Tunes addon to work even though it said it had updating it


----------



## skagamer (Jun 17, 2008)

I got it, but I don't see what all the fuss is about. It's nice and responsive like earlier Firefox iterations, but the only noticeable changes to me are the bookmark button and updated graphics. The drop down menu in the address bar is kind of annoying. =/


----------



## Whizz (Jun 17, 2008)

They stole the damn IE7 layout and it's ugly.


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 17, 2008)

skagamer said:
			
		

> I got it, but I don't see what all the fuss is about. It's nice and responsive like earlier Firefox iterations, but the only noticeable changes to me are the bookmark button and updated graphics. The drop down menu in the address bar is kind of annoying. =/


Then use the oldbar extension.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 17, 2008)

3 years in development and we get this? My arse.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 17, 2008)

*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			Download Day officially began at 11:16 a.m. PDT / 6:16 p.m. GMT
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 17, 2008)

Seems like a lot of people are disappointed.



			
				Whizz said:
			
		

> They stole the damn IE7 layout and it's ugly.


Why can't you use a skin, change the layouts/buttons, or just use the older version if you like then...? 

If you gotta complain, then you can talk to the creators about it and wait for ANOTHER version/update or use some other browser...


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Jun 17, 2008)

Been using Firefox3 since rc2 I think, glad the final is out. Used to use IE7, but seeing how great noscript and adblock are, I made the switch. Seems like nothing totally different from FF2, which was nice as well. Anyways, the biggest thing, probably only real thing I didn't like was the big back button. For those who just want a simplier layout, and more real estate for web browsing, you can enable small icons, which make the button icons more uniform. Not sure if this has been mentioned, thought I'd just throw that out. Just right click on the bar, hit customize, then small icons.


----------



## granville (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually, IE7 stole Firefox's style. That was a while back. I already had one of the RC versions of 3 so I don't see much difference. However, it's a large improvement over 2 in speed and memory holes. I've got an old computer and notice the speed increase more than others might.


----------



## Westside (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Goloki (Jun 17, 2008)

I really don't get it: this was supposed to be an improvement in RAM use, but FF3 is using more than a hundred MB WITHOUT any extensions. This is crazy. I can't even download extensions, because the site has colapsed. This is enough, how on Earth is 100MB less than the usual 40something I was getting with FF2?. If I can find it, I'll get FF2 again... if not, then welcome back, IE7. Or Opera.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 17, 2008)

YAY FIREFOX THREE






This. is. Awesome.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

the addons site is back up


----------



## Defiance (Jun 17, 2008)

How do we get this?  Does it just pop up saying there's an update, or do we have to manually download it?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> YAY FIREFOX THREE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is almost the same as RC3


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> How do we get this?  Does it just pop up saying there's an update, or do we have to manually download it?


manual


----------



## krazykirk (Jun 18, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> The Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's supposed to be.


----------



## TaMs (Jun 18, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> The Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 29.05.2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same date what RC had.


----------



## AndreXL (Jun 18, 2008)

From http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/
There's only one download for Falkland Islands (near Argentina).
Whoever that person is, I can imagine him LOL while looking at this page.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 18, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Seems like a lot of people are disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did, it's just I hate IE 7's look and was disappointed to see it on Fx. Got the Stratastripe and it looks way better.

I can notice the speed improvements and I'm loving it


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 18, 2008)

I feel good using the latest version of FF. 

Screw you Internet *Ex*plorer


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

I use Opera now !! i think it's better or Not ,,


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 18, 2008)

I use IE since it starts up faster than firefox and one of the sites that I visit often do not support firefox well. In the past (10 years ago) I was a big fan of netscape but they shoot their own foot and we are thrown at the IE. Still I use Firefox at work as I tunneled  it to my home computer with a socks proxy to get access to the forbidden sites (gbatemp is one of them, gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I see now it's just silly to follow a browser because of it's minor advantages. Maybe I'm getting old..


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 19, 2008)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> From http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/
> There's only one download for Falkland Islands (near Argentina).
> Whoever that person is, I can imagine him LOL while looking at this page.


Everyone else must be using IE or hes the only one with a computer, lol. I've downloaded FF3 and I must say its everything that Fire Fox is but better. Just hope they keep improving.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jun 19, 2008)

I've gone from an avid Opera lover to now being a Firefox 3 user.

Reasons:
Firefox is basically copying EVERYTHING from Opera, to the point where Opera only has about 20 good points over it that I can call exclusive now
FireShot is amazing, AMAZING D:<
StartAid!
All in One Sidebar!

I can list all of the best  addons if anyone wants a nice list.


----------



## nephdj (Jun 19, 2008)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> From http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/
> There's only one download for Falkland Islands (near Argentina).
> Whoever that person is, I can imagine him LOL while looking at this page.



Kosovo is still part of serbia according to firefox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trust those open source cummunists to support russia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kidding


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 19, 2008)

They let you download/print a PDF certificate now on the spreadfirefox website.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The certificate is here if you want to show off.
Certificate!!!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 19, 2008)

W00T! http://www.spreadfirefox.com/zh-CN/worldre...&state=post cool people make there certificate in a foreign language


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 19, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20080619/tc_pcworld/147277


----------



## Urza (Jun 19, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20080619/tc_pcworld/147277


Vulnerabilities? In _my_ complicated software applications?

It's more likely than I thought.


----------



## Prime (Jun 19, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20080619/tc_pcworld/147277



All that stuck in my head while reading that was "Tipping Point", thye used that name to many times.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 19, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. All I could really read was "tipping point".


----------

